

Coordination Avoidance in Database Systems [pdf] - bkirwi
http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol8/p185-bailis.pdf#again

======
marknadal
You can also use state machines that coordinate themselves over time,
regardless of drift - although, of course, this would be eventually
consistent. Check out this (unfinished) article:
[https://github.com/amark/gun/wiki/Conflict-Resolution-
with-G...](https://github.com/amark/gun/wiki/Conflict-Resolution-with-Guns) .

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Ah...you might be interested in Glitch, also a system (from a PL rather than
DB perspective) based on eventual consistency:

[http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/211297/onward14.pdf](http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/211297/onward14.pdf)

The idea is to let computations proceed uncoordinated, build a dependency
graph, and then "fix" computations that read stale information by re-executing
them (like transactions, except retry is automatic and effects are undone
after re-execution).

------
iambvk
distributed -> database

~~~
bkirwi
Thanks!

